# Suji 240mm, Tojiro DP vs Fujiwara FKM



## alexane (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm trying to decide on one of the 240mm suji from Tojiro DP and the Fujiwara FKM.

I know about the handle difference (I mean the boxy handle shape of Tojiro) from previous discussions about the chef knifes but this is not a problem, I'm trying to decide based on the actual blade of the knifes.

I leaned towards the Tojiro DP that uses a harder metal and has a thinner spine thickness at heel: 2.1mm vs 2.3mm for the Fujiwara but apparently that is not representative of the thickness behind the edge because I read that the Tojiro is thick behind the edge so I'm not sure what to get.

So the two knives follow a different shape from the spine to the edge?

If both used a V shape then the one with the thinner spine should also be thinner behind the edge.

As a reference the knifes I talk about are

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/todpslkn24.html

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/fufkmsu24.html

p.s I may get a 270mm instead of the 240mm but this shouldn't change what I describe above.

Alex


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

fujiwara is a lot easier to sharpen, tojiro can achieve better edge taking but loses that freshly sharpened edge rather quickly but keeps the so-so sharpness a good long time.

270mm is a lot better for slicing stuff

=D


----------



## alexane (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes I know, I intend to order the western style double bevel if I decide to get the Fujiwara.

Anyone knows about the thickness of the two brands, apparently the thickness at the heel doesn't say all the story.

Are the Tojiro DP thicker in general behind the edge compared to some other knifes?

I remember a recommendation I read in an older thread that Tojiro benefit from some thinning behind the edge .

Alex


----------



## alexane (Feb 26, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Fujiwara FKM sujihiki comes with a 50/50 edge or an asymmetric one (70/30) like the Fujiwara FKM gyuto ?

I wasn't able to find the blade height of the Tojiro 240mm and 270mm suji, can someone please tell me the height at the heel?

The Fujiwara height is about 34mm for the 240mm and 40mm for the 270mm

Alex


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

the fujiwara is 70/30 right hand biased

the tojiro is 60/40 right hand biased (as mentioned on their website)

tojiro can be easily thinned to get it how you want it, that is if you know how.

compared to any western slicer, the tojiro will still be thinner behind the edge.


----------



## alexane (Feb 26, 2013)

If the 70/30 of the Fujiwara is like the gyuto then it will be more like 90/10 and this gave me some trouble when I tried to sharpen the knife , it is not very easy to maintain an angle that keeps that wide 90 side on the stone without creating a secondary bevel or just thinning behind the edge, I ended up working a lot on the 10 side to make it closer to 60/40 or 70/30 where I could achieve a proper sharp edge.

On the other hand my initial sharpening with the 180mm Tojiro petty (seems like a small version of the 240mm suji with a smaller handle too) was very easy because the edge was almost symmetric and it was very easy for me to sharpen it, maybe because I'm used to sharpening 50/50 western knifes.

I'm confused right now, if I get the 240mm size I think I should go to the Tojiro (with the risk of not liking the handle) but if I go for the 270mm I should go with the Fujiwara basically because the price is much lower.

I also think that the Tojiro has a lower height compared to the Fujiwarra and I think this would be a plus.

Alex


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Relax.  You're over-thinking.  Choosing a slicer isn't a life-altering event.  Either knife will be fine. 

BDL


----------



## alexane (Feb 26, 2013)

I have placed an order for the Tojiro 240mm , I'll update when it arrives.

Alex


----------

